# Bytecc USB 2.0 Drivemate



## gliderguy

I am attempting to get data off of a working hard drive I just took out of my computer. I just purchased a Bytecc USB 2.0 Drivemate and hooked up the hard drive to the Drivemate and plugged the USB into my computer. My computer recognizes the device and installs the drivers. When I go to MY COMPUTER to view the contents of the drive is doesnt appear there. When I go to SYSTEM and DEVICE MANAGEMENT I and see the USB mass storage device listed their and when I unplug and plug back in, the device disappears and reappears as it should. 

HOW DO I VIEW AND ACCESS DATA FROM A WORKING DRIVE WITH THE USB 2.0 DRIVEMATE? Thanks for any help you can give.

Gliderguy


----------



## dai

take ownership 
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=308421


----------



## gliderguy

Thanks for the fast reply but I cant take ownership because no folder or file appears when I plug in my Bytecc USB to IDE adapter. Again is recognizes the drive when I plug it in but it doesnt appear in MY COMPUTER or anywhere else. Any ideas?

Thanks very much,

Gliderguy


----------



## dai

can you see it in disk management


----------



## gliderguy

No I cant see it in disk management but CAN see it on device management as a USB mass storage device. I know the PC is indentifying it because gives me the device plug in tone when I plug it in and when its NOT plugged on it doesnt show up as a USB mass storage device in device management.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dai

can you try it on another computer


----------



## rjpw

Try this for instructions:

http://www.byteccusa.com/download/Tips to install BT-300.pdf


----------

